

Trailhead: E. O. Wilson's Short Story. About Ants. - byrneseyeview
http://www.newyorker.com/fiction/features/2010/01/25/100125fi_fiction_wilson

======
ascuttlefish
Single page:
[http://www.newyorker.com/fiction/features/2010/01/25/100125f...](http://www.newyorker.com/fiction/features/2010/01/25/100125fi_fiction_wilson?currentPage=all)

